# The Shield



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I wanted to further enhance my "Cutlass" design, with a solid plate against hand slaps. I also looked at the way Bill Hays stabilized the grip with a backwards directed "hook", and liked that idea a lot.

The result is a slingshot that is basically a "Phoenix", but with a front and back part laminated to it. The front part holds the shield, the back part the hook. Both parts thicken the handle and give it the "Cutlass" palm swell.

I also added a "Baumstamm" style lanyard.

This is a great shooter.





































Here is the video:






Jörg


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Weird! -- Tex


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

A really neat looking slingshot.
But it looks like it would be cumbersome to reload.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I like that, of course, Joerg. But how fast does a design go from being an idea in your head to a slingshot in your hand -- about 30 minutes? You are very prolific. Hard to believe you have time left over for the gym!


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Well, it may look weird, and it may look like it takes time to reload, but that is really not the case.

I put on a very short, thick set of rubber (Thera band Black, 28 cm width x 16 cm height x 18 cm length (2 stripes per side, each 14 x 8)). Inreadibly heard to draw, but super fast. No hand slaps!

It is also not very bulky. 310 Gramms weight ready for shooting (the bands weigh 36 gramms alone).


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I like what you've done. It's an evolutionary design but it came together in a completely fresh new way.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Wowee! it looks like an Iron.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Another great video coming the way? I can't wait


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Interesting!!! Does the hand "Hook" actually help with the draw force like a wrist bracer or is it more comfort and decorative?


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

The hook helps, just as Bill Hays said.

I think this really is a good concept both for very powerful slingshots and also for handicapped shooters.

Video is coming up!

Jörg


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

pretty good work!!! maybe u could make the hook wider to protect the hand.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Harald, yes, thought about that too.

Could be a like a wooden version of a medieval armor glove.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is the video:


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Now that's a big powerful slingshot! Looks like you may have one of the World's most powerful non-wrist braced shooters there. Next you might put a modified version of the web grip support on a "W" style slingshot.

Using that sort of grip design I know I've been able to shoot, fairly accurately but not greatly accurate, with four theraband silver tubes. I used a Kendo gauntlet to protect against hand slap damage... normally, without using a web supporting grip design, I can't shoot even two silver tubes with any kind of passable accuracy.

With your's using an actual shield and an extended webbing support... it will be VERY interesting to see the chrony results and damage you'll infict!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I really enjoyed that video. As always thank you!


----------



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

Another great video.

I liked the little tiny one made from the clamp bets of all.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Bill, if I combine the hook with the "W", I would not achieve a lower fork than I use on this one. The hook has to be above the fist, after all.

And I do need an inch of safety between my hand and the ball.

Jörg


----------



## ARB (Dec 31, 2009)

Bill Hays said:


> Using that sort of grip design I know I've been able to shoot, fairly accurately but not greatly accurate, with four theraband silver tubes. I used a Kendo gauntlet to protect against hand slap damage... normally, without using a web supporting grip design, I can't shoot even two silver tubes with any kind of passable accuracy.











4 x silver thera tubes, that's probably well over 100 pound draw! A setup like that would be well capable of shooting monster ammo (like 3000 grains or more) and in fact would be inefficient at shooting lighter ammo. Could you do a destruction video?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

May I ask what band configuration you used for this? Sounded very very fast.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Wow seems to hit hard. Well crafted design and nice to look at. Looks like it would be nice to shoot with weaker bands for me though. Hope your catch box is not dead.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

If you got that cast in brass i would double as a knuckle Duster....another great design....


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Great slingshot Jorg.Keep up the good work.


----------



## 919h (Aug 27, 2010)

New concept very nice and functional.

Awesome the bands that you pull !

I like the protect against hand slap.

Congratulation for your good work.

I have a slingshot against hand slap, It is not pretty like yours, he is even ugly, but it works:

Xavier


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

919h said:


> I have a slingshot against hand slap, It is not pretty like yours, he is even ugly, but it works:


Xavier, I don't find it ugly. It smells like efficiency and power. Good job!

Has anyone here tried to fire strong bands with lighter ammo for a few hours? The band slap gets worse and worse, to the point where the fingers are swollen and red.

Jörg


----------



## 919h (Aug 27, 2010)

How built the slingshot?
There are no screws? glue?

Xavier.


----------



## 919h (Aug 27, 2010)

JoergS said:


> The band slap gets worse and worse, to the point where the fingers are swollen and red.
> 
> Jörg


Thank you.

This is my case.
I put gloves if no protection because it's very no pleasant after a few shots..
Your protect is well because mine is not enought wide.

Xavier


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

The front shield has a steel core (8mm threaded rod), it is glued into both the shield and the shield arms.

The front and back are glued (epoxied) to the main slingshot frame, no metal needed.

Jörg


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Now that is one of the coolest innovations you've come up with Joerg! Absolutely wonderful design and very good looking too! WoW! Flatband


----------

